# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Replication >  آپدیت اطلاعات یک جدول بایک جدول دیگر

## sama552

با سلام
من یک جدول روی دیتا بیس لوکال دارم ویک جدول با همان فرمت روی دیتا بیس روی  هاستم دارم
کاربران هرروز یکسری اطلاعات  را روی دیتا بیس لوکال وارد می کنند حالا من می خوام هرروز جدول هاستم رو بر اساس جدولی که در لوکال دارم آپدیت کنم 
ممنون میشم اگر کسی از دوستان که در این زمینه اطلاعاتی داره راهنمایی کنه

----------


## sajjadrazmi

سلام
برای این کار شما باید از replication استفاده کنید که برای اطلاعات بیشتر می تونید به بخش replicaion در بخش sql server  مراجعه کنید.

----------


## sama552

لطفا میشه شرح کامل انجام این کار را بگید

----------

